# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Polish  A Pushkin poem in Polish

## Leushka

Sorry if this is off-topic. 
I would like to find a Polish version of a Pushkin (Puszkin) poem - a good translation, not just a literary one. It is Я вас любил (1829), and starts like this: 
Я вас любил, любовь еже бить может
в душе моей... 
Dzekuje bardzo!

----------


## Оля

> Я вас любил, любовь еще, быть может,
> в душе моей _угасла не совсем_...

----------


## Leushka

> Originally Posted by Leushka  Я вас любил, любовь еще, быть может,
> в душе моей _угасла не совсем_...

   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Wowik

Откопал в Google: 
* * * [Kochałem panią — i miłości mojej] 
Kochałem panią — i miłości mojej 
Może się jeszcze resztki w duszy tlą, 
Lecz niech to pani już nie niepokoi, 
Nie chcę cię smucić nawet myślą tą.  
Kochałem bez nadziei i w pokorze, 
W męce zazdrości, nieśmiałości, trwóg, 
Tak czule, tak prawdziwie — że daj Boże, 
Aby Cię inny tak pokochać mógł!  http://ipoema.info/---Kochalem-pania--- ... ci-mojej/P http://poetry.artlink.pl/2009/puszkin-a ... sci-mojej/

----------

